# For Sale: beers' Ryzen Fund



## beers

Howdy,

Selling some crap I have laying around, will probably update the list over time as I have some other crap (CPUs, motherboard etc) to go up shortly.  All prices include shipping to the contiguous US48, feel free to hit me up if you need more info about anything (or make offers, idgaf).  Can work around rates to other areas and Canada, although I'm unfamiliar with international shipping policies.  I accept Paypal and Amazon Payments.



Spoiler: EVGA 1600w G2 Power Supply - $220



'Won' this in the early adopter program, has been solid in my PC since it came out.  No real need for 1600w in my rig.  PSU came with a 10 year warranty that I can assist the buyer with if it's ever needed.  Includes cables (including a really beefy one for the wall) but no box.













Spoiler: Ubiquiti Edgerouter Pro 8 - $220



Comes with an *8 GB* DIMM upgrade as well as the stock fans have been replaced with less noisy Fractal 40mm fans.  Original fans also come with it as well.  Has some paint chipping around the mounting holes, but otherwise in decent shape aesthetically.  Router will be wiped to factory settings and currently has v1.9 installed.




















*SOLD*
AMD FX 8350
Arris SB6190 DOCSIS 3.0 Cable Modem
Asus Crosshair V
Intel i7 4770k
Mellanox MCX312A-XCBT ConnectX-3 10 Gbps NIC
WD 3 TB NAS Hard Drive


----------



## voyagerfan99

Do I get a free MSA with that Mellanox card?


----------



## Darren

Selling the 290? Ryzen doesn't have integrated video brah.


----------



## Deadpool

Darren said:


> Selling the 290? Ryzen doesn't have integrated video brah.



I think he is going for a fully man-mode upgrade.


----------



## Darren

We can only hope.


----------



## johnb35

Darren said:


> Ryzen doesn't have integrated video brah.


For that price, it very well should have god's sake!!!


----------



## beers

johnb35 said:


> For that price, it very well should have god's sake!!!


psch, and waste all that die space you could be using for MOAR CORES?


----------



## Darren

johnb35 said:


> For that price, it very well should have god's sake!!!


Lol what are you talking about. Do you even realize what these chips are doing at their pricepoint? 1700 is $330 and beats out high end i7's in multithreading that cost double that...?


----------



## Deadpool

Darren said:


> Lol what are you talking about. Do you even realize what these chips are doing at their pricepoint? 1700 is $330 and beats out high end i7's in multithreading that cost double that...?



Agreed. More cores would be nice tho


----------



## beers

Bump, added some crap.

Buy this garbage


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> Bump, added some crap.
> 
> Buy this garbage



If only that 4770K was in CAD$ and including shipping.....


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> If only that 4770K was in CAD$ and including shipping.....


Let's be honest though... are you going to buy it at that price? 


@beers, shipping to Canada is a pain in the butt. It's equally a pain in the butt shipping stuff from Canada to USA. The amount of paper work I had to do with FedEx for a RMA package was insane. They require a bunch of customs declarations and signatures everywhere.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Let's be honest though... are you going to buy it at that price?
> 
> 
> @beers, shipping to Canada is a pain in the butt. It's equally a pain in the butt shipping stuff from Canada to USA. The amount of paper work I had to do with FedEx for a RMA package was insane. They require a bunch of customs declarations and signatures everywhere.



If I could get a 4770K for $180 CAD.,. yah of course id buy it right now!! But I was razzing him regardless.

I've shipped to the USA, to members on this board and it was pretty much straight forward,..cept there was some extra numbers for zip codes or some shit i knew nothing about..so we had to look that up at P.O.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Let's be honest though... are you going to buy it at that price?
> 
> 
> @beers, shipping to Canada is a pain in the butt. It's equally a pain in the butt shipping stuff from Canada to USA. The amount of paper work I had to do with FedEx for a RMA package was insane. They require a bunch of customs declarations and signatures everywhere.


I RMA'd a 7970 to AMD in Canada and it wasn't any harder than shipping within the states. Basically bought the label, printed it, stuck it on the package, and dropped it in a mailbox.


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> I've shipped to the USA, to members on this board and it was pretty much straight forward,..cept there was some extra numbers for zip codes or some shit i knew nothing about..so we had to look that up at P.O.





Darren said:


> I RMA'd a 7970 to AMD in Canada and it wasn't any harder than shipping within the states.


Are you guys telling me you didn't have to fill out those custom declarations paperwork!?


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Are you guys telling me you didn't have to fill out those custom declarations paperwork!?


I had to sign RMA paperwork but that was it.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Are you guys telling me you didn't have to fill out those custom declarations paperwork!?



I basically put down computer parts, and a value and paid the fee... sent within minutes.. I suppose it depends what/where you ship.. I dunno


----------



## Intel_man

Idk... FedEx was being a ***** about it for me.


----------



## beers

Laquer Head said:


> If I could get a 4770K for $250 CAD.,. yah of course id buy it right now!!


Deal


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> Deal


..wait...a..minute....


----------



## beers

Some price cuts across the board, come see what we have in stock at beersy's barter brothel.


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> Some price cuts across the board, come see what we have in stock at beersy's barter brothel.




Sounds like your desire to sell is Ryzen...



I'm so sorry.


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> I'm so sorry.


A taste of my own medicine eh?


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> A taste of my own medicine eh?


Taste a bit like cough syrup?


----------



## beers

I see what you did thar


----------



## Laquer Head

These jokes are punstoppable


----------

